# Yoga for Crohn's Support Group



## deep_hazra

Hello Everyone....

I have been recently been diagnosed with Crohns after being misdiagnosed with IBS for eight years.

In these eight years I have lost loads of wight & it has drained me completely both physically & mentally. 

Both my Vitamn B12 & D are very low.I am also having Nausia & indigestion, Loose stools,fissures, anxiety & depression.

The Doc has put me on medication for all the above & has put me on Mesamaline for Crohns as he feels my Crohns is mild.

Eight years back I was an actively involved in sports & a fitness freak but  Presently i have lost confidence in my self & there is a fear inside me that straining myself by exercising might make things worse.

However after going thought this forum & reading all your experiences I feel I should start exercising & it has given me HOPE.

At present hitting the Gym is not something I am confident about but I have heard that YOGA has done miracles to people with Crohns & therefore I want to try it as I feel it is less taxing for body & very effective.

So I have decided to do Research online on the usefull Postures & Asanas that are good for Crohns/Ibd,practice them & share my experience with everyone in this FORUM & SUPPORT GROUP

My one request  is that  if anyone in this forum has found help with Yoga & is practicing the postures then please update the same on this Support Group so that the knowledge can be shared & ultimately we can help each other to archive our  DREAM that is FREEDOM FROM CROHNS.

:hug:


----------



## Asbestosflaygon

Interested to see what comes of this group! I've been struggling to get exercise into my routine and am really interested in giving yoga a try.Hopefully I can find someone to go with me for the first few classes.


----------



## aprilf7

Hello, 

My name is April Furanna and I was diagnosed with Crohn's disease in 2009 and was struggling with my health and being undiagnosed for a couple years before that.  I went through years of blood tests, colonoscopies etc... and when I got diagnosed I was given a large amount of drugs including prednisone, pentasa, mezavant, anti-nausea meds, other anti-inflammatories, I am sure there were at least 25 pills a day I was taking and still wasn't feeling great. I knew that this wasn't the way I wanted to live and then one day while reading in the bathtub (that was about all I could do other than lie on the couch or bed) I was looking for a new book on my ereader and noticed that there was a book called Deepak Chopra's Perfect Health and it was a book on healing your body of disease using Ayurvedic principles and by changing the mindset which is often the most difficult.  

I decided to find some local Ayurvedic Dr's to see and one was able to provide me with great restorative Yoga for healing and the other gave me a lot of herbs but didn't tell me what he was even really giving me. Both of these Ayurvedic practitioners were charging so much money that I couldn't even go enough to get all the knowledge I needed.  Since, I wasn't getting the information I needed to truly heal myself, I signed up for an Ayurvedic-Yoga therapist training certification program in Toronto, Ontario.  I did learn a lot from this certification, but I also think like with all education, that the real results coming from truly living your education and using from it what works best for you.  

I noticed that when I first started meditating and practicing conscious breathing that I noticed the most drastic change in my health.  I mean, I noticed a small change when Naturopaths were telling me to cut out most dairy, take probiotics, and digestive enzymes etc... but although it would help me to feel better, I knew there was more than just helping my physical body, I also had to help my energetic body (of mind and spirit). So I would start at first with just basic breathing exercises and 5-10 minutes of meditating or being mindful at that time.  Meditating has now become an integral part of my life as it has provided me with not only my health back, but also so much more love, light, positivity, confidence and basically all other positive traits that one can possess with less and less negative traits.  I no longer cared what people thought of me and things I always wanted to do just came to me and I started and am now living the dream I always was meant to.

Yoga encompasses all branches of living a quality life and is not just the traditional asanas (postures) that some people might think.  To truly heal from Yoga, one must be willing to heal the body, mind and spirit.

Having proper sleep, reducing stresses, paying attention to your relationships, times of day, seasons, really everything can have a negative impact on your health and it is more about YOUR outlook that will help you to heal, because we can't change external factors.  Those are out of our control but what is in out control is our outlook, mindset, view.........

As for diet, probiotics and digestive enzymes are definitely important, especially when you are sick (flare-up), and you need to be getting good quality supplements. There should also be a cleanse of all allergens in your diet. Sticking to plant based foods is also very important along with cooked foods. A plant based diet is known by Yogi's to be the most sattvic (pure), it is also proven to improve health such as arthritis, Crohn's or other inflammatory diseases, diabetes, cancer, heart disease, high blood pressure etc.....Cooked foods are much easier to digest and malabsorption of nutrient sis a main problem for people with IBD. Slowly, you can start to reintroduce foods and will be better able to know which ones you can bring back and which ones are best if you never/rarely eat them.  After following this plan and healing my own Crohn's, I have now been on a raw food cleanse for the last 9 days and I have had no symptoms at all.

I have also gradually decreased my medication over the last two years and am now on zero medication (although I keep some around always just in case) for the last 6 months +.  I am against medication being thrown at people and for the fact that it doesn't truly heal, although I know there is definitely a place for it, and if I went into an extreme flare up I sure would like it close by.  I still think dr's and specialists have their place, but I think more need to adopt this type of healing in their business and to really help their patients heal.   

Lots of Love, 

April


----------



## CrohnsChicago

Joining  I have always considered yoga and have heard it is beneficial for IBD patients and yet I still do nothing about it. I would like to change that. Looking forward to seeing what others share here!


----------



## Grumbletum

Much to my delight, a new yoga group has started up recently on the island. I used to do it regularly with friends six or so years ago before I moved here and pre my Crohn's diagnosis and I have missed it so much.
I'm not sure how I would have handled when I was flaring, but suspect that it would have been good for me. Apart from all the other benefits, the main thing for me is how it helps me to de-stress.
I also put on about 3 stone - a combination of Prednisone weight gain, stopping smoking and just being well again!  I'm not doing it for the weight loss, but all the stretching is definitely making me feel a lot more toned.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

I do yoga once or twice per week, on the Wii Fit game.  I'm not good with groups of people, I'm both physically and socially awkward, so I prefer to exercise by myself - I can do yoga on the Wii in the comfort of my living room without anybody seeing if I fall over while attempting the tree pose (I don't have very good balance!).  Does anybody else do yoga on the Wii?


----------



## deep_hazra

I think what April has given us one really valuable input on this support group about how Yoga,Naturopathy & Ayurveda really works on people when conventional medicine becomes ineffective. 

It's really encouraging & I am also planning to try the same along with the medicine prescribed by the doctor.....

Thanks a lot April.....


----------



## Felisha

Marvelous idea! :yoshijumpjoy: 

I just subbed and joined the group!  Yoga is something that I need to incorporate back into my life since working out isn't 'working out' anymore since I've been getting so sick lately. I've got a lot of Yoga DVDs here at home and it has been recommended to me that I take it easy and change my workout routines from High-Impact to very Low-Impact and Yoga seems right for me.  I have to keep saying that I must be more gentle with myself.  

Thank you so much April for the information that you posted and shared here.  I definitely needed to hear it. *hugs* :hug:


----------



## CeeCeeGo

Hi

I also need to get exercising and am very keen to see what your 'yoga' experiences are.

Re: Mindfulness - I am starting the 8 week course in Sept - can't wait!

:ghug:


----------



## alex_chris

I started Yoga 9 months ago. It's absolutely great. I am doing men's yoga, so that is more of a work-out than just stretching . I'd say regular yoga is very good for people with Crohn's, but from a remission inducing view I'd say other sport where you sweat more, are more helpful.


----------



## ChristieJP

I have done a little bit of yoga for a number of years alongside other types of workouts, and I shifted to almost only yoga a few weeks ago.  I used to work out regularly.  I did some light weight-lifting and ballet-inspired workouts in the summer, when I couldn't be outside (I live in the Arizona desert) and running, walking, hiking in the winter when I could be outside.  But about two years ago, fatigue started really hampering my exercise habits (it hampers ALL my habits!).  In May (2013), I was diagnosed with Crohn's.  My energy levels were low enough for the last year or so that I found it difficult to get off the couch many days.  I felt as if I just couldn't motivate myself to exercise, when it took so much out of me, even if it benefited me, too.  I walked as much as I could this summer (often at the mall!), and moving around does make a difference to my mood.  Now that I'm heading towards wellness, I decided to add exercise back in, but I realized that I feel more fatigued after a hard sweaty heart-pounding workout than before, so I thought I would try something that's nice to my body.  

I think that whole mindset of being kind to myself is a lesson I needed to learn and still need to practice.  I push myself hard and demand a lot from myself unnecessarily.  I think most of us tend to believe we are more valuable if we accomplish a lot or work more.  I wasn't put on earth to compete with other human beings.  I don't have to work more or work faster or be different in order to be a successful human being.  Those of us with a chronic illness have to realize that our worth is intrinsic; it doesn't depend on what we do.  That has been difficult for me and I'm still working on it.  But I think the ease and relaxed pace of yoga has been helpful in treating my body and my mind with gentleness.  The intermediate and advanced poses of yoga are still very challenging and my muscles feel it, but I feel rested and calm at the end rather than spent.

Glad to join this group!


----------



## Dragonfly72

Is this good to do if I am still flaring?   I use to love yoga and can't wait to get back into it again<3.  Glad I came across this group


----------



## ForeverCrohns

What I have tried was something called sudarshan kriya and I was feeling great doing it. What it does in addition to yoga is it detoxes the body and helps the energy to flow correctly. This is all very helpful also with stress because I always get my flare ups when I am stressed.


----------



## deep_hazra

Dragonfly72 said:


> Is this good to do if I am still flaring?   I use to love yoga and can't wait to get back into it again<3.  Glad I came across this group


Yes even in in flare up you can do Yoga but just stick to Pranayama & meditation for the time being till your Flare up subsides.They are very helpful & slowly you can start a few basic asanas but only under the guidance of a professional instructor at least in the beginning.

I am sure u will feel a lot better.Yoga has a lot of benefits & most importantly it keeps u fit.


----------



## aprilf7

As for yoga during flare up - yes of course, this is the most important time for healing your body.  This is not from wii yoga or from work out style yoga but from nice and gentle restorative and or yin practice helping to heal the body.  Pranayama and meditation are so vitally important, but asanas (physical postures) also are and help us to improve our flow of energy and open up our spine.  I am going to create a facebook site where we can discuss yoga - i will let you know the name soon and we can share and post videos and knowledge about healing through proper diet, yoga, meditation and pranayama,  Lots of Love


----------



## deep_hazra

I am really looking forward to it April & dear members just would like to say that if you are looking for an alternate way of treating your Crohns, then Aprilf7 is the right person to guide you.

I have been very fortunate to know her for a while & can assure you all that her she has got great knowledge & is a certified Yoga & alternate medicine practitioner.

On top of that she is an extremely dedicated to the cause of helping people to get back being & staying healthy.

Way to go April


----------



## Kit

I have done Yoga on and off the 5 years I have had Crohn's. I think it helps some, but I don't have a regular practice to go by.   Fatigue and motivation are big issues for me.  I normally only have the energy for 20 min of gentle yoga. I consider myself in remission right now, but still get easily tired.   If anyone has any ideas for motivation, it would be appreciated.  Walking seems to be the easiest for me to do.  
Kit


----------



## Kit

*Yoga*

Someone had posted this on the forum, so I thought I would share.  http://www.crohnsforum.com/showthread.php?t=28108

It is a gentle joint freeing series for yoga.  Please read his instructions before starting.

Kit


----------



## Earthsoul

I used to do yoga, stopped due to work pressures.....now is the time to start again


----------



## dave13

I am recovered enough from my resection surgery to participate but I have a hernia.I was given a dose of dilauted for my trip home from hospital because of the bumpy roads and 1.5 hour trip.I was excited to take a shower for the first time since surgery.We have chickens and there was a water font in the tub thawing,I lifted it without a second thought and was rewarded with a pain that wasn't resection related.The full affect of the hernia set in as my abdomen healed and now the only pain I feel is hernia related.I blame the narcotic haze instead of male/husband stupidity.I see my doctor 1-6 to schedule surgery and I hope it will be soon.I would like to incorporate yoga into my proactive fight against crohn's.I will need to wait until I heal from the needed surgery but I am seeking feedback now.I am determined to live a good life.I appreciate a forum such as this to seek and find help and find out you are not alone.There are times I'm not sure if I'm sad,have no energy or both.I look forward to doing yoga to help me move forward.I have since hooked up the heater that thaws the chickens water.


----------



## Luthien

I was doing yoga before my surgery, it helped me so much. Now I'm just getting back into it


----------



## dave13

I hope you do well after your surgery Luthien.I know yoga is good for us but it's the healing from surgery until we can get back into it that seems to frustrate.I would be interested in what works for you.


----------



## Grumbletum

Do you guys go to a class? A good yoga teacher will take a medical history so that you can point out things that they should be aware of and keep an eye on during sessions.


----------



## Kit

I do Yoga sometimes.  I have some easy yoga DVD's I do at home.  I have also gone for a one on one session at a place that does yoga.  You can find teachers that are more familiar with different diseases and can tailor a routine to you.   I found out I can only handle about  20 min of gentle yoga or my energy runs out, so classes have never appealed to me because they are normally and hour to an hour and a half.  If you do go get there early and talk to the teacher to let them know your limitations and that you may rest in the middle.  Also research the different types of yoga.  Vinyasa would probably be to strenuous. I always go for beginner or gentle classes.  I hope this helps.


----------



## Chay

I do a lot of yoga from youtube. Depending on how I feel that day I may do a 10, 20 or 30 minute session that isn't too strenuous. 

This guy here is pretty good. 
http://www.youtube.com/user/yogamazing/videos


----------



## Bryonyboo

I go to yoga Nidra lessons ( translates as yogic sleep!) which is a form of meditation. We do gentle joint freeing exercises - no poses, just freeing the energy in our joints and preparing to rest while we then do a guided meditation. I'm on my second term and I love it so much, it has helped me feel so much better about myself mentally which I think is half the battle. I want to go on to do Iyengar yoga next year, fingers crossed my fistulas stay away for a long time!! x


----------



## Kayla612

I find loads of yoga poses on Pinterest!


----------



## duh panda

Hey All! Haven't posted on this thread before, but been feeling a bit disheartened when it comes to my yoga practice and figured I'd join the conversation(s). 

I was wondering what modifications everyone takes in their practice during flares - specifically when it comes to back bends and twists. 

Currently, my practice consists primarily of yin yoga postures, meditation/ pranayama, and LOTS of savasana <3 

I've been finding even really gentle supported back bends or twists hurt - torso goes from feeling sore/ bruised to on fire  and instructors I work with tend to shy away and just let me do my own things gauging my own body in classes which is great but I miss incorporating these elements in my practice and can't help but notice I feel better, longer, with less intense pain when I'm able to.


----------



## gotumtum

Hey - I just want to mention that Pilates may be another option for some people...


----------



## Karen in Phoenix

When I do yoga, which is at least a little every day, I use the Patricia Walden Yoga for Beginners.  It's slow, gentle, and stresses not to push too hard so you don't hurt yourself.  It's a wonderful resource.


----------



## Kit

Thanks for the information!  I always like gentle Yoga videos.
Kit.


----------



## javanov

Excellent idea for a group, thanks for starting this


----------



## Nancye50

I'm finally getting into a groove of going to classes. I'm loving it. I've missed feeling strong.


----------



## Kit

Go Nancy!  Keep it up!


----------



## duh panda

One of my main concerns with practicing yoga while flaring is over extension due to increased flexibility because of weight/ muscle loss. I find yoga almost works against my goals if I don't have a foundation of strength to work on - something that really comes and goes in my experience of Crohn's. Because of this I certainly hit starts and stops in my practice when I'd like to maintain the overall feeling of a settled mind and better body awareness not always focused on my gut or pain levels.

While it doesn't have to do with yoga per say - my mom's gotten me into trying Jane Fonda workouts from the 80's. There is something reminiscent in how playful it is (an aspect that's certainly been missing in my yoga practices since not having the strength to do full asanas) that seems to really be bringing it back together. 

Figured I'd mention it on here for those who love yoga but might be feeling a bit to serious with their practice!


----------



## kaydee

Ooooh count me in to this thread! I started going to yoga while writing my thesis, to ease out my shoulders, but the calmness and the breathing exercises really helped my nasty Crohns cramps. Namaste peeps!


----------



## Christi

Can we still join?


----------



## deep_hazra

Yes....You surely can...!!!


----------



## Christi

Awesome i could not do yoga for a while in a flare now but hoping to start again soon i miss that its so nice


----------



## Susan2

I do yin yoga with a young lady (I am over 70. so she seems very young :wink.  This type of yoga is more passive and involves stretching and holding the stretches, accessing the deep connective tissue and fascia. Unlike other yoga practices, the aim is to relax into the posture.  It increases flexibility and mobility of the joints but also helps coping with anxiety and stress by calming and balancing the mind and body. 

I found that it took a few sessions to understand the concept but now come away with my body feeling somehow 'lighter' and freer.


----------

